
Reflecting on a year of making machine learning useful - ishcheklein
https://www.shreya-shankar.com/making-ml-work/
======
ishcheklein
This post resonates (and mentions) with the Software 2.0 concept introduced by
Andrej Karpathy, I guess key point is that data (slicing and dicing, and
creating good tools to mange that process) can be more important than the
modeling itself.

Also, a few points on interpretability, importance of reproducibility and a
few thoughts on how ML tools should be built.

